# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Comment est financ developpez.com ?

## BuG

Je ne comprend pas comment developpez.com est financ, comment il paye ses serveurs sa bande passante... il n'ya pas de pub...

Biensur il y a des benevole [ que je remercie grandement d'ailleur ] qui apporte leur aide qui font vivre developpez.com je les remercie...

Mais comment faite vous pour payer les serveur et la bande passante ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour l'instant pubs occasionnelles, on  eu Oracle et SUN.

Plus le partenariat Amazon.

Les quelques recettes sont rinvesties dans l'hbergement.

Pour le reste tout est fait par l'quipe des *bnvoles de developpez.com*

Pour *nous aider*  investir dans l'hbergement commandez vos livres informatiques par ici :
http://www.developpez.com/livres/

et pour commander vos livres, DVD, CD, etc cliquez d'abord sur ce lien :
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/redirect-home?site=amazon&tag=wwwdeveloppec-21

merci  tous

 ::merci::

----------


## BuG

C'est vraiment dommage je vienx juste d'acheter un CD sur amazon.fr ... bon ca sera pour le prochain 

Merci @+

----------


## Greybird

Bonjour,

Suffit-il de clicker une fois sur ce lien pour que notre commande soit relie  developpez ?

Cordialement,

Arnaud

----------


## Marc Lussac

Oui, il suffit d'entrer sur amazon en cliquant d'abord sur ce lien :
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/redirect-home?site=amazon&tag=wwwdeveloppec-21


ce qui vous indentifie comme arrivant par l'affiliation developpez.

 ::merci::

----------


## ejaecker

Salut, 

C'est par hasard en parcourant cette partie du  forum ( ma grande honte je n'y mets pas trs souvent les pieds   ::oops::  ) que j'ai dcouvert ce lien vers amazon.
a fait pas mal de temps que je suis fan de votre site mais il ne me semble pas avoir vu de bannire indiquant le partenariat avec Amazon...
il m'arrive de temps en temps de commander des trucs chez eux et maintenant je regrette de ne pas avoir t au courant avant..

Ne pouvez vous pas mettre en avant ce partenariat ds la page d'accueil du site ? 

Emmanuel

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je ferais sans doute un de ces jours une page "comment soutenir developpez.com".

 ::merci::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour ceux qui ont pas vu en plus de SUN et Oracle on  eu aussi comme annonceurs Microsoft et IBM Rationnal...

Vous avez le droit de cliquer sur les pubs de temps en temps c'est bon pour nos stats

merci d'avance

 ::merci::

----------


## goethe

> pour commander vos livres, DVD, CD, etc cliquez d'abord sur ce lien :
> http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/redirect-home?site=amazon&tag=wwwdeveloppec-21


Est-ce toujours d'actualit ?

_Je ne vois pas apparaitre se lien ni sur le site, ni sur le forum... je n'ai peut-tre pas assez cherch..._

----------


## Marc Lussac

Amazon oui c'est permanent

 ::merci::

----------

